# Variador de Frecuencia ACS550-01 (FALLA)



## yagc101 (Sep 10, 2007)

Saludos a todos los miembros de este foro, muy respetuosamente les agradecería si alguno de ustedes puede facilitar una ayuda técnica en cuanto a un variador de velocidad ABB modelo acs550-01 que presenta la siguiente falla; el panel de control no visualiza ninguna información, enciende la pantalla LCD pero no muestra ningun caracter, mas sin embargo el acs550 funciona perfectamente pero trabaja a ciegas pues no muestra la información necesaria.



Gracias de antemano por su ayuda........


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 12, 2007)

Posiblemente no hay comunicacón entre la board y el operador digital, verifica que no este ni sulfatado ni desoldado el conector que une estos dos elementos, y si esto esta OK, la falla es al interior del operador digital(keypad o teclado), ya que el VFD si tu dices que funciona bien entonces no tiene ningun problema.

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 12, 2007)

Tambien revisa pulsadores, recuerda la maxima de la reparacion electronica "todo lo que un operario pueta tocar, mover... se rompera aunque parezca increible"

A veces si el pulsador esta todo el rato dando señal el sstema se bloquea.


----------



## thors (Sep 13, 2007)

¡¡ puede que el LCD tenga problemas y solo queda el back-light  activado desde la tarjeta de control  o los drivers encargados enviar la información al lcd 

chequea en los pines de entrada al lcd que esten los pulsos necesarios para trabajar con lcd

suerte


----------



## yagc101 (Sep 17, 2007)

Muy agradecido de todas sus sugerencias mas sin embargo despues de varias pruebas creo que la falla radica en el propio lcd que no trabaja optimamente pues despues de varias revisadas se logra ver la mitad de la información en el lcd, si alguno de ustedes sabe como solucionar esto por favor comentenmelo sino me tocara que comprar otra unidad de control. gracias......


----------



## jotacevete (Sep 23, 2007)

Cuantas líneas tiene el lcd? Si no es muy grande intenta limpiarlo tanto la pantalla como sus contactos con alcohol , suerte.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 24, 2007)

Cuidado con las pantallas LCD que las fabrica el diablo.

-Si tienes suerte sera una alfanumerica, suelen ser un modulo independiente unido por 14-16 cables

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_información.php?products_id=790#

El otro tipo es el malo

Suele ser un cristal y unas gomitas PEGADAS, si se despegan se rompe una finisima pista transparente metalica y deja de funcionar definitivamente.

Pedes desmontar la pantalla con cuidado de no tocar las gomitas, limpias la placa de circuito impreso con alcohol y luego pasas un trozo de papel de water para quitar los residuos del alcohol.
Vuelves a fijar la pantallita firme y uniformamente.


----------



## Bribriblibli (May 19, 2009)

Salutaciones,

Requiero ayuda de ustedes con el funcionamiento de un variador ABB acs550-01

Tengo un grupo de presión de 3 bombas montado de la siguiente forma:
- La bomba 1 funciona con el variador.
- La bomba 2 bomba auxiliar.
- Bomba 3 auxiliar también.

La bomba 1 es la que funciona siempre y si hay mucho consumo de agua y esta sola no puede llegar a la presión programada entonces se conecta la bomba auxiliar 2 y si faltara mucha más presión entonces se conectaría la bomba 3 (estas dos reciben la señal de marcha del una salida del variador).

El problema que tengo es que cuando el variador conecta la bomba auxiliar me alterna entre la bomba 2 y la bomba 3 cada X tiempo de funcionamiento. Yo quiero que siempre sea la bomba 2 la primera bomba auxiliar y la bomba 3 la segunda.

Tengo la funciona de autocambio del menú “81 programacion PFC” desactivada. Le he dado mil vueltas al menú PFC y TEORICAMENTE el autocambio esta desactivado con lo que el variador no me tendría que alternar las bombas auxiliares. Sin embargo no es así. 

Por favor alguien me puede ayudar?

Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## reivax2 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hola a todos/das , mi pregunta o consulta es la siguiente : tengo dos variadores ABB acs550, uno programado para llevar un grupo de presión de dos bombas y el otro no esta programado pero le tengo que poner la misma programación que el otro.
Si pongo la consola extraible del variador no programado al que lo está y le vuelco la programación, tendré el variador programado?
Es decir , hacer una copia de la programación para el variador que no está programado sin perder la programación original del variador que funciona.

Nota - El echo de hacer un volcado de programación del drive del variador a la consola , se como se hace.


----------



## renzo1589 (Nov 20, 2014)

Si, exacto , con el panel básico vas a copy , presionas enter y se carga la programación , luego pasas al variador que le falta programar , pones paste-  dl p- y ya esta programado, no te olvides que el set point tiene que ser igual en ambos , verificar ello.


----------



## reivax2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Muchas gracias compañero por la informacion, es de gran ayuda


----------



## isabel1995 (Sep 7, 2022)

Buen día compañeros, tenemos este variador para uso agrícola, producción de fresas hidropónicas para ser exactos, mientras se le realizaba un mantenimiento general programado se encontró con un capacitor reventado, cabe mencionar que el equipo no tiene alarmas previas y ha funcionado correctamente todo el tiempo.  El equipo tiene 4 años de uso, en el mantenimiento que se le realizo hace 6 meses no tenia este detalle, mi pregunta es ,se recomienda cambiar el capacitor,  o lo podemos  seguimos utilizando de la manera en la que esta. (adjunto fotos)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 7, 2022)

Buenas.
A veces al foguearse se "convierten" en una resistencia de valor bajo e incluso se ponen en corto.
Cambia ya esos dos condensadores. Es mas, yo cambiaría los cuatro antes de que provoquen una avería mas complicada.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 7, 2022)

Ah si, son los cap de filtro de entrada, conviene sacarlo o reemplazarlo, como dice perforavulvo se pueden "resistorizar" y prenderse fuego


----------

